# Fairland Farms SM Java Jive kidded!!!



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Java kidded early this morning. I had guessed that she was going to have a single kid, maaaybe twins, because she was not very wide but was deep. Well, she sure fooled me! She kidded triplets! A buckling and TWO doelings! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :shocked:

She kept me up all night with the post legged, tail arching contractions but was not getting down to serious business. Finally, at around 6:00 AM, she got laid down and started pushing. The first kid, the buckling, was presenting head only with both legs folded and blocking progress. I had to push his head back in and go fishing to find a leg. As soon as I had one leg and his head forward Java was able to push him out. I was very glad that I have experience in foaling out mares. Btw, it is MUCH easier to bring a goat kid's leg around then a foals...

The second, a brown doeling with a moonspot (polled?) was delivered right on his heels. I was working on getting them both cleaned off when here comes another bubble! :dance: I was pretty darn suprised because I thought there was no way she could have more then two in there. LOL, I guess a long bodied deep doe can really hide the kids.

Now for pics of course! Sorry for the goo-blurr on some of the pics.

Kid number one, the buckling. 



























Kid number two, chocolate doeling with a moonspot. I think she might be polled.



























Last up is a broken buckskin doeling with a couple of moonspots! 



























Does she look like she could be polled?


















All together. :greengrin:










I might just have to keep one of these little doelings. :greengrin: :leap:

If you care to take a look, here is momma's FF udder taken the day before she freshened: 


















Link to sire's dam's udder pics: http://www.olsonacres.com/Fancy%20kid%20page.htm

Thanks for looking!
Tracy


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! lots of color there!! congrats


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, I would keep the one with all sorts of colors, lol  Give it a couple days to tell f they are polled, sometimes hard to tell


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on ur babies they r all beautiful. Love mommy's Udder to.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very very beautiful kids!!! Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the flashy kids! I love the buckskin! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful babies  

The chocolate doe is polled...it's hard to tell with the buckskin doe due to her pattern.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

